# Animal stamps



## leigti (Feb 11, 2017)

I got some stamps today, didn't even look at them till I got home.




I think I'm going to get more of them tomorrow. I really like these.


----------



## PJay (Feb 12, 2017)

Thats fun! I can't make what type of tortoise they used, any guesses?


----------



## Tidgy's Dad (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for posting, Tina, they're lovely. 
I think it's a Hermann's tortoise. 
Tina, may i post this on gecko forum ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2017)

A little off topic, but I'm saying it anyway. I didn't realize the "forever" part on the stamp meant if the postage rate ever goes up, this stamp is still good and you don't need to add postage to bring it up to date money wise. This sort of defeats the purpose of a rate hike, doesn't it? Not complaining, just wondering at their thinking.


----------



## leigti (Feb 12, 2017)

Tidgy's Dad said:


> Thanks for posting, Tina, they're lovely.
> I think it's a Hermann's tortoise.
> Tina, may i post this on gecko forum ?


Yes, go for it. And I think it is a Hermans tortoise


----------



## leigti (Feb 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> A little off topic, but I'm saying it anyway. I didn't realize the "forever" part on the stamp meant if the postage rate ever goes up, this stamp is still good and you don't need to add postage to bring it up to date money wise. This sort of defeats the purpose of a rate hike, doesn't it? Not complaining, just wondering at their thinking.


 They have had forever stamps for years.


----------



## leigti (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 12, 2017)

leigti said:


> They have had forever stamps for years.



The last time I bought stamps (years ago) I bought a roll. Since I pay my bills electronically, the roll lasted me quite a very long time. So 'forever' was new to me.


----------



## leigti (Feb 12, 2017)

Yvonne G said:


> The last time I bought stamps (years ago) I bought a roll. Since I pay my bills electronically, the roll lasted me quite a very long time. So 'forever' was new to me.


I still pay some of my bills by check. Haven't quite started electronic banking yet.


----------



## Jodie (Feb 12, 2017)

This is cool. Too bad I have a pile of stamps, and use a couple a year.


----------



## Kristoff (Feb 13, 2017)

leigti said:


> I got some stamps today, didn't even look at them till I got home.
> View attachment 199605
> 
> View attachment 199606
> ...


Thank you so much for sharing this! Asking husband to bring them from the States next week!


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 13, 2017)

PJay said:


> Thats fun! I can't make what type of tortoise they used, any guesses?


I was wondering.


----------



## Gillian M (Feb 13, 2017)

leigti said:


> I got some stamps today, didn't even look at them till I got home.
> View attachment 199605
> 
> View attachment 199606
> ...


Love it! 

Thank you very much for sharing.


----------

